# Different redundancy packages on offer



## Shadowofthewind (18 Feb 2021)

Hi,

I recently received a statutory redundancy offer and turned it down on basis that I wanted to regain lost salary from year before where I took on 30% paycut to allow company to remain viable. I learned that others layed off received their lost pay from last year and cannot understand why my offer was unfairly propositioned. Do I have a right to fair and equitable offer or are companies permitted to play off individuals one on one in consultative redundancy process.

Thanks,
S.


----------



## fungie20 (18 Feb 2021)

Irish travel tech company?


----------



## Shadowofthewind (18 Feb 2021)

Yes


----------



## fungie20 (19 Feb 2021)

I can't really answer your question from a legal perspective but I do know people who were made redundant got lost pay back. This is assuming it's the same company.


----------



## Shadowofthewind (19 Feb 2021)

Thanks. I'm aware.


----------

